# What species of Maple wood?



## cripplecreek (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never smoked with maple wood but would like to try it.  Being in Louisiana I have access to a lot of red maple.  I'm guessing that most people using maple wood are using sugar maple or maybe silver maple.  Is there going to be a difference in the smoke and is one species preferrable to another?  I know there are many species of hickory in the south and when I cut hickory I pay no attention to species they all seem to smoke the same to me.  What about maples.  Just wondering before I mess up a piece of meat with red maple that I shouldn't have used.

Thanks,  Mike


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 15, 2010)

Generally speaking any maple used in syrup production can be use to smoke with. They are Sugar Maple(aka Hard or Rock Maple), Black Maple, Silver Maple and Red Maple. Here's a link with some info on Red Maple-

http://www.hort.uconn.edu/plants/a/acerub/acerub1.html


----------



## fourashleys (Nov 17, 2010)

I mix silver maple alot with other woods. Love the sweetness it brings to the meat.


----------

